# too much light or not enough nutrients for anubias



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

So this weekend I decided to add more light to my 20 gal and made a new top out of plexi and added a second 15 watt light strip. My new light strip has a full spectrum light and a bought a plant spectrum light for the other. Before this change my anubias nana where always a nice dark green and now some of the leaves are turning more of a light green/yellow. I also have a crypt Lutea thats about 3 months old and a newly planted anubias minima and water wisteria. Since the light change the Crypt has grown almost half an inch in a week when it hadn't grown at all before that. 
So is the anubias now getting too much light even though thats only 1.5 per gallon or are there not enough nutrients in the water for them now with the extra plants.
Thanks


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

i'd say too much light. I changed my lights out to full-spectrum, way too much wattage for my tank, type lights, and my anubias completely hated it. It went yellow, then it went brown, then it went dead. I managed to save them by taking them out of the tank, but if you add a few taller plants placed where they shade the anubias, that might work. I've never used ferts with anubias, so I can't say anything on that front, except that anubias are slow growing, and do fine without a lot of nutrients


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have Anubias in high light tanks and have no problem. I doubt it is too mcuh light. Are these new leaves or the leaves that have been there? New leaves on an Anubias will be slightly pale in color but will darken up as the leaf matures. You may want to try a liquid plant fert. The more light you add, the more the need to add nutrients. Not sure f that is what is going on with still such a low wattage situation, but it would probably help.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a 20 Long with two 24 watt HO 10,000K bulbs. My anubias do well, as does most everything except dwarf baby tears. I think I still need more than my 2.4 watts/gal. for them.


----------

